# Ash burl



## chris75111 (Jun 5, 2015)

OK so has anyone ever cut up a ash burl before don't know what it will look like ? Looked on forum didn't see any I know one of you old timers have seen it before

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## justallan (Jun 5, 2015)

Chris, nice chunk of wood.
I've never sawn one, but will be a watching for darn sure!


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 6, 2015)

Ive seen black ash burl which can look pretty amazing. Most of the ash burl ive seen looks really nice.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 6, 2015)

No experience w ash, but from the looks of that, it will be cool swirly grain . I can't see any pins indicating eyes except for the red ones of @SENC trying to escape the burl

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Jun 6, 2015)

Must..... get.... to.... the... coast...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 6, 2015)

Ash burl is a favorite of mine... Black or white. I don't have any experience cutting whole ash burls, but I wouldn't waste much time cutting one of those in half to see the figure! I'll wait for the pictures...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Jun 6, 2015)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 6, 2015)

Lots of potential there! Looking forward to the unveiling! Chuck


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 7, 2015)

I have never seen an ash burl I didn't like. Olive ash burl is extremely nice. Looking forward to what this brings


----------

